# 3rd time at the range....pretty good results



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought my used sig 2009 I and so far Ive been to the range 3xs. this was from yesterday ....15 rounds at @ 30' . This is my first handgun and I love it.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good grouping. I wouldn't be too concerned with your flyers at this point. You are doing just fine :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

There's a group!

That Sig will do it... glad to see the hand is doing it's part.

JW


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks,,, I definetly cant complain about the gun, I wasnt sure about buying a used gun but now after @ 700+ rounds Im know I made a good purchase.:mrgreen:


----------



## killpyro (Mar 18, 2008)

I sure wish my grouping was that good.:smt076


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

killpyro said:


> I sure wish my grouping was that good.:smt076


How long have you been shooting? It comes with times and reps. Like any other sport. If you dry fire twice per week, and shoot 1-2 times per week, SMART practice, not just spraying lead... then build speed later. 100-rounds per week is my standard. 50 per week to stay good, and 100-200 to improve.

It'll come.

Most defensive guns are easily capable of 1"-2" groups at 20ft. The test is with the artist, not the brush...










:smt033
JW


----------



## proguy (Sep 30, 2008)

After looking at the groupings I suck.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

For a first hand gun and third time at the range . . . . come on guys, the force is strong in this one! There seems to always be that one bullet that is anti-social doesn't it? Good shooting.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks, Ive always been a good shot since a kid with my friends bb guns. My cousin was with me, we both have the same amount of experience, and he kept swearing at me when the target came back..lol. As far as the stragglers I bet if I stood 3' infront of the target Id still getem.


----------

